# mosquito spray??



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2008)

My town has a truck drive around every season and spray for mosquitoes. Will it kill my mantids outside???? Because about 3 weeks ago there were about 50 of them in my bushes, now there are 3 that I can find!!!! Is this spray killing them??? This is the second year I have had many mantids in the bushes and like nothing made it to adult!


----------



## The_Asa (Jul 24, 2008)

My street also has a truck drive to kill mosquitos. I rarely find mantids around immediately after that, but in a few weeks I spot them again. Given that none made it to adult in your yard last year, the spray is probably adversely affecting them.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2008)

I really hope not


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 24, 2008)

I have been worried about that too, it will kill other insects, the only thing u can do is post a "NO SPRAY" sign in the front lawn. They are not allowed to spray then.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 24, 2008)

They litterally just drive by with the spray going. I never know when they spray


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 24, 2008)

hibiscusmile said:


> I have been worried about that too, it will kill other insects, the only thing u can do is post a "NO SPRAY" sign in the front lawn. They are not allowed to spray then.


You're joking, right? If not, I'll have to do that.

I've been hearing about the spraying in my area too, although I've never actually seen it. My mantises didn't have a problem.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2008)

I had mantids in my bushes that dissappeared. They were all like sub adult!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 25, 2008)

Yea, u have to have a sign, not lik the "sign" the redneck comic gives u, but a written sign! Some farmers and landowners have vegetable crops they do not want spray on, and some people are alergic, and some that cut the grass to feed to rabbits or other grass eating animals, blab, blab, blab, so if u post they cannot spray you


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 25, 2008)

Wouldent it be nice if mantid liked to eat misquitos alot? ^_^ You could just go out side on a misquitoey day with all of your mantids walking all over body gobbleing up all those little blood suckers! :lol: Good for you, good for your mantids, and bad for the misquitos!  It would be like having natural insect repelent, useing mantids! lol


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2008)

HAHA I acutually have thought about that before! I don't think they would see the sign thus they spray at night.


----------



## obregon562 (Jul 25, 2008)

go to unitednuclear.com and buy the glow-in-the-dark ink! seriously, i have the sae problem and thats what i do.


----------



## robo mantis (Jul 25, 2008)

HAHA For a second I thought you meant coat my mantids in it HAHA. I think I might try the sign thing!


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 25, 2008)

MANTIS DUDE said:


> Wouldent it be nice if mantid liked to eat misquitos alot? ^_^ You could just go out side on a misquitoey day with all of your mantids walking all over body gobbleing up all those little blood suckers! :lol: Good for you, good for your mantids, and bad for the misquitos!  It would be like having natural insect repelent, useing mantids! lol


They would eat mosquitoes. They eat lots of insects and that's why people buy mantises and put them in their gardens. Anyway, it would suck if the mosquitoes got sprayed and didn't die right away. The mantis would eat them with the poison.


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 12, 2008)

The goverment sprays my neighborhood every like one or two months. Would this affect my mantids? I don't keep them outside but my house is really open and I keep them in my living room. :blink:


----------

